# Terminology Question



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

When you use the term "poacher" what does that mean. In the USA the term refers to someone who hunts game illegally. I get the feeling that there may be a different meaning in Britain because of the way I see them use it to affectionately refer to people at times.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

No it means the same over hear, poachers in the old times used to just poach to feed there family for the pot, now at lot take game for profit, jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

It is the same term, meaning basically the same thing, but as I understand it, because of a very long history of upper society and governmental oppression without it many families and whole villages might have starved. 
In the UK the poacher is beloved by many and is the stuff of legend, hearty laughter and respect. Kind of the "Robin Hood" of the family robbing meat for the stew. Though it was and is still illegal it seems, unlike here in the US, to be viewed by most with a wink and nod. Many still live by the creed "You can't own the game that God put on the earth for food." But this is just my take on it from reading and talking to a few. Those who live there I'm sure could explain it much better, and hopefully will.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I think perry hit the nail on the head when you think of a poacher you don't think of someone stealing off of a farmer you think of someone stealing from someone who doesn't need it. My father used to go hunting regularly on lord archdales land as an example after the pheasants that they breed for shoots. Also it used to be illegal for peasants to hunt game many years ago and this will have added to the robin hood aspect of it.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Poaching is illegal? Then half the restaurant chefs around the world need to be indicted. I mean poached eggs are on pretty much every breakfast menu. Unbelievable, how brazen these criminals are, offering their illegal dishes without even trying to hush it up!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very funny Joerg! LOL

Thanks for the explanations guys. I have always felt VERY strongly against poaching, but I guess I will have to consider the cultural symbolism of it for the UK guys.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I think the reason its seen favourably is its rarely people stealing from people who would otherwise use the animals to support themselves its generally people stealing from people who have the animals for sport.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That's another thing. Poaching in the USA is more about WHAT you are hunting and potentially WHEN(examples: hunting an endangered animal or hunting a specific species outside of the time of the year that they are supposed to be hunted) not WHERE they are hunted.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

In Germany, you need to play by the books if you want to hunt legally.

1. You have to get a hunter's license - a year in school, a tough exam (lots of people fail), NO criminal record (one drive under the influence and you can forget it)

2. You have to have the permission by the land owner or the hunter who has leased the hunting rights for the territory

3. You have to use the right weapon for the game you are hunting (NO bows, crossbows, slingshots, no shot guns for larger game)

4. You have to respect the seasonal regulations

5. You have to have access to a certified hunting dog so you can find a wounded animal

6. You have to report a kill and pay money to the land owner in case you want to keep your prey

If you are not respecting these rules (and maybe some more that I am unware off), you are poaching.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I always viewed poachers as killing illegally. Like the people who killed the elephants, sawed off their tusks and took nothing else. If you kill an animal to feed your family, there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It's easy to disapprove of poaching with a full belly living in a city. The affect on game is trite in comparison to Dow Chemical for example, or Exxon. You still use their products, don't you? The self righteous responses I see to the issue, in the States anyway, are usually emotion based rather than factual. I find it humorous to watch a guy have a fit over this issue and roll off in his Dodge Cummings Diesel spewing smoke to go to work at the lead smelter. That same guy would gladly lock up a fellow down on his luck for shooting a deer out of season. Doesn't make much sense to me. I suppose he was supposed to go pick up a welfare check, but then again, since the guy had no kids, he'd be more than likely ineligible. Most would think him a freeloader for that anyways: how's that guy supposed to win? The film, "They Shoot Horses Don't They?" comes to mind. Again, it's easy for us that have what we need to make these judgments, but I'd like to see what you would do in that poor fellow's shoes.

IMO, the sustenance laws of Alaska make more sense than any other game laws I have seen regarding this issue. Those that do it for profit or no need, that's another story. Those that do that ought to be punished. However, I'm more amenable to guy poaching a deer that needs it far more than I am a rich fella with tags trying to shoot an old ram just for his rack so he can have a nice head on his wall. That guy will gladly just take the hind quarters as that is the legal obligation, and you will likely find them in a dumpster in town later.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

We water air and land. We need food. Nobody rightly owns the necessities of life provided by the planet. Like wild game. But we can't allow wanton destruction either.


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

poaching in the US and the UK are the same but very deferent in my eyes. in the US if you pay for you licence (tags)you have a right to hunt but over here it very deferent all land is owned by greedy farmers or estate owners that know they can make money out leasing out the shooting rights and if you haven't got the money to pay for shoots or deer stalking(and most working class men in the UK haven't) then you have very little chance to get out hunting.i think its was tyke that said if you pay your fees(in the US)the bin man has the same right as the millionaires, in the UK it just dont work out like that

but in the uk the is a new breed of poachers that are killing every thing and just leaving it where it falls and are fecking it up for the rest of us, especially lurcher men you cant even walk down the road with a lurcher now with out getting pulled by police


----------

